# Loco Lee's Loco Adventure



## therailchannel (May 18, 2010)

This just in:

The guy who does the sound sets for QSI and other DCC manufacturers has embarked on a journey around the nation by train to show people some of the more advanced features of modern DCC decoders and systems.

Here are the details:

Loco Lee's Loco Adventure will take Lee across the country to teach the latest in DCC technology. Here's where Loco Lee will end up next:
Saturday, May 22nd, Loco Lee will teach you how to use JMRI Decoder Pro and QSI's Quantum Programmer at Ligar Technologies in San Antonio, TX. 
Wed-Fri 26-29 May Tucson and Phoenix AZ area Workshops at various clubs. Lee will provide support for all DCC users in the Phoenix and Tucson area. 
Wed 2nd June Quinn Mountain, WA. DCC workshop installing G scale decoders. Loco Lee will be unveiling his new sound sets for both diesel and steam as well as a live demonstration.
Sat & Sun 5&6 June, Lee will be at the Southwest Garden Railroad Convention in Los Angeles to show Advanced DCC programming with sound for your G gauge locos.
More to come!
Go to http://www.google.com/profiles/locomotive.lee to follow Loco Lee via GPS and to get updates on his progress. Just click the Follow Lee link on the blog page to get email updates.


----------

